# Грыжа диска L5-S1, две операции + установка импланта barricaid



## Leonidtok (2 Авг 2016)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане! Меня зовут Леонид, мне 21 год, рост - 180, вес - 95 кг. Давно читаю этот форум, но сейчас решил рассказать свою историю борьбы с грыжей поясничного отдела позвоночника на уровне L5-S1. Я уже прошел довольно долгий путь по избавлению от этой проблемы, но все равно буду периодически посещать форум и отписываться о результатах и самочувствии. Возможно это будет кому-нибудь интересно и полезно

Приблизительно в сентябре 2015 года у меня начался дискомфорт в пояснице и боли в левой ноге. Изначально боли были не такие сильные как на данный момент, но они лишали меня возможности сидеть и долго стоять или ходить. После обращения к врачу я начал амбулаторное лечение, которое включало в себя ежедневные уколы НПВС, уколы витаминов группы В и физиотерапию. К сожалению лечение не приносило своих плодов, боль снималась с помощью уколов на один день, а на следующее утро я просыпался с болью, хотя врачи утверждали что уколы должны если не полностью вылечить меня, то убрать боль на несколько месяцев. После этого, один из неврологов посоветовала сделать мне МРТ поясничного отдела позвоночника. (Все остальные терапевты и неврологи ставили мне "универсальный" диагноз при болях в спине - остеохондроз и назначали мне лечение в виде НПВС, хотя я уже неоднократно проходил курс и говорил имчто такое лечение мне не помогает).
На МРТ была определена грыжа l5-s1 размером 1.0 см и протрузия l4-l5 размеров 0.35 см. 

После просмотра снимков неврологу я был отправлен к нейрохирургу на консультацию, который сказал что необходима операция по удалению межпозвоночной грыжи. К тому времени, мне хотелось любыми способами убрать постоянную боль, и я решился на операцию и начал подготовку документов. Спустя время, до меня дошла очередь на операцию в одну из Московских больниц. В марте 2016 я был успешно прооперирован, боль заметно уменьшилась, но еще доставляла дискомфорт. Самочувствие после операции было очень плохое: тошнота, температура, слабость. Возможно это моя реакция на наркоз. В стационаре я пробыл 10 дней, но ближе к выписке я начал замечать увеличивающуюся боль в ноге при ходьбе. Спустя месяц после операции боль практически полностью вернулась, и мне пришлось сделать повторное МРТ.
На повторном МРТ была определена грыжа l5-s1 размером 1.0 см и протрузия 0.45 см.

Спустя еще месяц, к моим симптомам добавилось онемение значительной внешней части левого бедра. Сидение полностью исключалось, а ходьба сопровождалась очень сильными болями в ноге и спине. С болями я боролся ежедневными уколами Диклофенака или Ксефокама. Оперирующий нейрохирург предлагал мне повторно прооперироваться, но я отказался, так как боялся повторного рецидива и больше всего третей операции и рубцово-спаечного процесса. Прошерстив интернет в поисках решения от рецидива грыжи я наткнулся на имплант Barricaid который решает проблемы рецидива грыжи. Проконсультировавшись с одним из Московских нейрохирургов я узнал что противопоказаний к имплантации я практически не имею. Единственная проблема с которой я столкнулся - это цена импланта в ~ 250 000 рублей (операция в свою очередь бесплатная). 
Так же я обратился к нейрохирургу Сергееву Сергею Михайловичу (зав. нейрохирургическим отделением) в больнице им. Н.И. Пирогова в Самаре. Мне была озвучена цена импланта в 160 тыс. рублей + операция - 55 тыс. рублей.

 После поиска средств я прилетел в Самару и 6 июля был успешно прооперирован. Самочувствие после операции было хорошее, за исключением очень сильных болей в ноге (лежа на спине невозможно было терпеть), но и это решалось уколами кеторола. Мне сообщили что грыжа на уровне l5-s1 была удалена, был успешно установлен имплант barricaid, но на уровне l4-l5 был сильно выраженный рубцово-спаечный процесс. Все там почистили, но в связи с этим возможно усиление болей. Спустя два дня жуткие боли уменьшились, я могу свободно переворачиваться и лежать, но все же боли в ноге довольно сильные, но меньше чем до операции. В стационаре кололи антибиотики + дексаметазон внутривенно. Спустя 6 дней я был выписан. 

Дома проколол курс алфлутоп'а, пропил курс целебрекс'а и пью курс нейромидин'а.
На данный момент прошло чуть менее месяца после операции. Боли в ноге сохраняются, довольно сильные но заметно меньше чем до операции. Онемение так же на данный момент сохраняется, но в этом месте внутри какое то покалывание (не знаю что это такое и что означает).

Снимок и описание мрт ДО первой операции:







Снимок и описание мрт ПОСЛЕ первой операции:







Так же сегодня сделал снимок контрольный снимок мрт после второй операции:













Смущает то, что показало грыжу 0.6 см. На сколько я думал, она после установки импланта должна полностью отсутствовать. Возможно я ошибаюсь... немного беспокоит 

Если у кого есть вопросы - задавайте. Так же надеюсь услышать комментарии

Рентген-снимок импланта:


----------



## La murr (3 Авг 2016)

*Leonidtok*, Леонид, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.


Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Авг 2016)

Теперь надо научиться жить с проблемой в спине.
Научитесь, болеть не будет, независимо от остатка грыжи и типа импланта.


----------

